# Goat off Snotty Nostril



## bethh (Jun 6, 2020)

This morning during chores, my husband noticed that Tipsy seemed off.  He told me and I looked at her and noticed she has cloudy mucous coming from one nostril.   She has a dry cough sometimes but not all the time.  I really assumed it had to do with her getting hay dust in her face when I’m trying to feed.  The last couple of feedings I’ve noticed the girls haven’t finished their food which consists of sweet feed and chopped grasses Bermuda and Timothy hay.  They are all expecting.  Tipsy isn’t due until the middle of July.  Dixie is due Friday.  Do I need to separate Tipsy?   What can I do for her?   Large animal vets are basically non existent around here.   In the last picture, that’s just her collar hanging down.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jun 6, 2020)

I don't usually worry about a little snot. Especially if it's not green, only on one side, and the animal isn't acting off. To be safe, take her temperature. If it's normal and she doesn't act ill, then just continue to observe.

Chances are it's some combination of dust from the feed or pollen. 

If they are all not finishing their feed and not just 1 of them, you may be feeding too much and they are self-regulating. Also, I'm sure it's hot in GA so they may not be wanting to eat quite as much right now. Try feeding them 1st thing in the morning before it gets hot and/or in the evening when things start cooling down. Leave them with access to hay/grass all day.


----------



## bethh (Jun 6, 2020)

Thanks for your response.  Her temp was 105.4.  I found a vet who would work her in today.  We are now waiting to see them.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jun 6, 2020)

Yep, 105.4 is too high. Hopefully the vet can sort her out. I wouldn't separate the 2 goats, but maybe have the vet check your other doe out while he's there, just in case.


----------



## bethh (Jun 6, 2020)

Well, I had to bring her to him.  I only brought the sick one.  I will definitely find out what I need to do for the others.  One is due to kid Friday.


----------



## abraeri (Jun 6, 2020)

Hey you live close to me! The temperatures have just been so hot; we had a doe with a 106. It's just so hot and humid. Just seeing them with all that fur makes me hot.

Plus we've been having some crazy temp swings which I'm sure can't be good for them


----------



## bethh (Jun 6, 2020)

Wher


abraeri said:


> Hey you live close to me! The temperatures have just been so hot; we had a doe with a 106. It's just so hot and humid. Just seeing them with all that fur makes me hot.
> 
> Plus we've been having some crazy temp swings which I'm sure can't be good for them


Where do you live?


----------



## abraeri (Jun 6, 2020)

bethh said:


> Where do you live?



Around Lawrenceville


----------



## bethh (Jun 6, 2020)

That is close.  We are in Duluth.  I have her at Bethlehem Vet Hospital.  They are working us in.


----------



## bethh (Jun 6, 2020)

A very nice vet saw her.  He took his time with her and thinks it may be meningitis.  He gave her antibiotics and anti inflamatories as well as vitB.  Hoping we caught it soon which is what he thinks and she will turn around quickly.


----------



## abraeri (Jun 6, 2020)

Was she acting odd, other than the snot? Glad you were able to see a good vet.


----------



## bethh (Jun 6, 2020)

I didn’t realize that she was.  But she was somewhat unsteady on her feet and having some facial twitching.


----------



## bethh (Jun 8, 2020)

Tipsy has declined.   Last night I found that she was hyper salivating and had a significant head tilt.  She would eat some and drink.  I decided that I would bring her back to the vet this morning.  I went back down and she was exhibiting the same symptoms as last night plus had a hunched stance.   The vet looked at her and said it is definitely listeria.   He’s increasing her medications.  He’s also sending meds home for Dolly.  I’m asking for your positive thoughts and prayers that everyone improves.  Also, that Dolly won’t fight too much for us to give her these medications.


----------



## WildersMilkMaid (Jun 8, 2020)

Poor girls 😥 Hope they make it okay. Please keep us updated


----------



## bethh (Jun 12, 2020)

Tipsy was very puny this morning.   I was very concerned if it was time.   I did some reading about listeriosis and then called the vet.  One of the recommendations suggested tube feeding kid milk replacer and electrolytes.  I didn’t have any electrolytes that weren’t hard but did have a new bag of milk replacer in preparation for the kids that are due.  I make her a bottle and added nutri drench.  The first feeding she took roughly 4 ounces.  I left to go buy her more meds.  When I got back, I fed her again and this time she took about 12 ounces.   I’ve been back and forth to their yard to check on her and her sister who is due today.  She has definitely perked up.  She came to see me, was wandering around and overall seemed better.   I’ve got more antibiotics and b12.  I sure hope this does the trick.  The vet prescribed more Nuflor and added penicillin which I mentioned because that was mentioned in the article that I read.  
Like the old saying, when it rains it pours.  Things have been smooth sailing with the animals and all of a sudden Dolly miscarries, Tipsy gets listeriosis and the following week Dixie’s babies are due.


----------

